# So German Shepards want your brains...



## hippocratical (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct sub-forum, or even if EMTLIFE cares about such things, but here's a research paper that I thought was fascinating, even if morbidly so.

Post-mortem decapitation by domestic dogs

It seems German Shepards have a predilection of consuming their owner's entire head when they die in a closed environment. No other body parts touched - just the head.

I swear my Wheaten Terrier is staring at me right now, and he's wondering what my brain tastes like :unsure:


----------



## Arovetli (Mar 27, 2012)

strange......but fascinating. nice find.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 27, 2012)

Not sure if this topic is applicable to EMS. In the meantime it's been moved to the break room.


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 27, 2012)

Gaaaahhh, was not expecting pictures.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 27, 2012)

Thats it. My German Shepherd is no longer allowed to sleep on my bed.


----------



## Steam Engine (Mar 27, 2012)

Corky said:


> Thats it. My German Shepherd is no longer allowed to sleep on my bed.



Wear a helmet, you'll be fine


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Mar 27, 2012)

After him and the baby your next!


----------



## Aprz (Mar 27, 2012)

I wonder if my papillion will eat my head when I die?






AAAAAAAaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## hippocratical (Mar 27, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Not sure if this topic is applicable to EMS. In the meantime it's been moved to the break room.



I agree. Just thought it was interesting - and I guess EMS probably discovered the patients...


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone got a German Shepard named Bob? I'd be doubly worried.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 28, 2012)

hippocratical said:


> I agree. Just thought it was interesting - and I guess EMS probably discovered the patients...



Million to one shot any of us would ever come across this on scene but if any of us ever do we can nod knowingly then say in a smug voice "yup I figure we'll find a German Shepard around here somewhere" the laugh gleefully to ourselfs when Fire and LE turn up a shepard in the next room and then gather round and worship us as all knowing gods.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 28, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Million to one shot any of us would ever come across this on scene but if any of us ever do we can nod knowingly then say in a smug voice "yup I figure we'll find a German Shepard around here somewhere" the laugh gleefully to ourselfs when Fire and LE turn up a shepard in the next room and then gather round and worship us as all knowing gods.



I've been on a headless body recovery.  Pretty sure it was a drowning, but I'll pass the German Shepard theory on to the Coroner.

Oh... and she's a killer...


----------



## firetender (Mar 29, 2012)

*Put down your food for a second!*

I had two instances when elders living alone in trailer parks were found dead in the bathroom having blown gaskets on the bowl. Both had fallen forward to the floor, obstructing their airways and dying as a result. We got called in weeks later to find their cats had feasted on their faces.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

firetender said:


> I had two instances when elders living alone in trailer parks were found dead in the bathroom having blown gaskets on the bowl. Both had fallen forward to the floor, obstructing their airways and dying as a result. We got called in weeks later to find their cats had feasted on their faces.



Yeah but that's cats. Cats are evil little buggers and you expect that kind of thing from them.


----------



## tnoye1337 (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright! Why don't we conduct our own experiments. Who wants to participate?


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 29, 2012)

Since we have Aussies instead of German Shepherds, I don't think anyone in my household would make a good test subject.  Maybe next time!


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 29, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> I've been on a headless body recovery.  Pretty sure it was a drowning, but I'll pass the German Shepard theory on to the Coroner.
> 
> Oh... and she's a killer...



This may be the most adorable dog ever.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 29, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> This may be the most adorable dog ever.



Movie in the 80's think it had tom hanks in it. Wife buys a dog for her husband and it runs away immediately. The second dog she buys is "guaranteed not to run away". Your dog looks like that dog lol Wish I could remember the movie so I could post a clip.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 29, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> This may be the most adorable dog ever.



She knows... should have seen her face when I told her...





bigbaldguy said:


> Movie in the 80's think it had tom hanks in it. Wife buys a dog for her husband and it runs away immediately. The second dog she buys is "guaranteed not to run away". Your dog looks like that dog lol Wish I could remember the movie so I could post a clip.



Ya.  Hounds tend to be the run away type... following their noses.  It is why trailing dogs in SAR are almost always worked on lead.  God only know what would happen if I presented the scent article, told her "find", and let her loose without the 20 foot lead... see ya Belle!

On topic... the only threat from her is that she drowns the subject in drool when she finds them.  You can keep you head!


----------



## Aidey (Mar 29, 2012)

I knew someone that had a basset hound/German shepard mix. Looked exactly like a german shepard except its ears were floppy and its legs were 3 inches tall.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 30, 2012)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> She knows... should have seen her face when I told her...



Ohmygawd I want one!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Mar 30, 2012)

EpiEMS said:


> Ohmygawd I want one!



Some days, you could have her...


----------

